# used car sales



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

I noticed while on tour that people kept saying things like:

"The law forbids me from telling you that you will be earing 100,000 per year upon graduation. But I can tell you that we have a 98% placement rate, and that the USDL predicts tremendous growth in the foodservice industry over the next 6-8 years."

One suspects that the law forbids them from telling us we'll be making 100,000 once we've got their degree in hand because it's patently untrue. Definately some sneaky stuff going on in the Culinary school industry... Let's not forget that these are people who (often) have figured out how to run successful restaurants with a STAFF THAT PAYS for the privilidge of working there. geesh.

Regards,
P


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Yes and uses the food network as it's personal recruiting channel lol.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

so, ummm, 2 questions i supposed you could of asked;

1) " which actual law forbids you to say that?"

and,

2) "98% placement rate huh, what sort of establishments are they, and do you have a statistical breakdown of that?"

heh, 2 clues as to what this is:

"the crock overrunneth"

and

"the crock stinketh".

as for school run restaurants, i know many people who dream of 0% labour cost establishments.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What law is it that forbids them from saying it? The law against outright lying?

I'm not suprised at the 98% placement, seeing that at one stage I hired almost any Tom Dick or Harry who walked in the door.

Kuan


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Used car salesmanship as described above is definitely not confined to the culinary industry, trust me. I know many chiros who were suckered, also.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Relode I want to be a Chef, Speach VII
Roll tape

Your Name here
First, lets get something straight; being a Chef, see the big "c", takes more than cooking skills.

Question One
What do you think of Name of School Here
The "industry" dosen't look at a degree, some people like them, some don't, some like people form one school because they went there and some don't like peole from from that school because they went there. A degree is just a piece of paper and a blue ribbon is just a blue ribbon and I don't know what the schools tell you but you get out of culinary school, CIA, Cordon Bleu, two year college or trade school, what you put in to it. When you graduate you'll be up against people with more experience and willing to work for less. You have to ask yourself is "what do you have that will advance you over those people?" Thats what the chef that hiers you will be looking for.

"...can I expect to earn, a reasonable salary in name of City Here to be content and pay of the enormous amount of loans I will have accrued by graduation?"

The short answer is No. Unless you have plenty of experience going into culinary school you don't graduate as a chef. Culinary school just give you the basic skills and knowledge to be useful in a professional kitchen. And just barly that. You have to earn your "bones" as they say, who they are I'm not sure but they do say it. Maybe in the 80's when every doctor and dentist thought that it was a good idea to open restaurant recent grads did head kitchens, 99.99%+ failed. Some very spectacularly. Another fact to consider, 90% of all culinary grads aren't in the business after five years.

The Long answer is maybe. In my case wanted to go to culinary school. I had a Wife and Child to help support so I went to work. I landed a job in a large hotel, more by default than any thing else. I had minimal experience and was able to extrapolate what I knew and I read all the masters and used what they wrote about in my work. Again in little more than a year I made sous, again more by default than anything else, and I was making more than my age. This was back when there was something called yuppies and you had to earn more that your age to be one. Of course I drank heavily and missed my son growing up, I worked every weekend all the holidays, six and seven days a week, seventy too ninety hours but hey I was a chef. Oh ya, I never made it to culinary school.

End Tape


----------

